# Dublin, Georgia (and surrounding areas)



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

We will be re-locating to a small town near Dublin, Georgia in the near future. It's literally a "cross-roads" town (Kite, GA) in a rural farming area. I need to get a workshop/garage/storage type building put up so we'll have a place to put all our "stuff" in. After we get moved and settled in, I'll set up my shop in it.

When we moved here 7 years ago I got a 30' X 40' pole barn from http://www.blitzbuilders.com/specials.php Mine is the same building as the blue one shown in that link. They delivered it here to my property in 7 days and had a 4-man crew here about a week later. The building was up and done in 2 days, and I've been very happy with it.

Unfortunately they no longer do anything south of Dalton, Ga so now I need to find another way. I'm looking for reputable builders or perhaps you may know of another local company that errects these types of buildings. I'm not absolutely set on a metal building, but when I shopped around up here, these were much more affordable than stick built. I mean, I got the building, they installed it, and I found a local guy to pour the concrete floor, all for just over 10 grand. The local guys up here were quoting me $20,000 to $25,000 for the same size in stick built with wood siding.

I'd really appreciate anybody in the Dublin, Swainsboro, Vidalia areas that can give me any contacts.

Thanks in advance for any infor you can offer, and "Joe in 10aSEE" will soon be "Joe in Ga"


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If I had a couple weeks to spare I would meet you there and we'd build it ourselves. Roger could bring the ice cream.

Good luck sir.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

My next door neighbor just had a two story barn erected. Three bedrooms large den and cooking/eating area upstairs four stalls down one stall will be his woodworking shop, the others for boat storage. The barn was delivered as a kit from Ohio but the company is "Beam Barn, Inc." of somewhere in Fla. This barn is massive and is of Northern Pine, roof insulation is R-35 steel covered. Upper floors are full 2×6 tongue and grove, ceiling 1×6 tongue and grove See if they might have something of lesser size to suit your utility.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I wish you luck. I'm fixing to build a shop 40 miles south of Dalton. However, mine will be standard 2×4 framing with 10 ft ceilings. I'm not sure about the size yet. Anyways I hope that everything goes well with your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

